# Beyond the Myth



## ames

Apparently Pit Bull Awareness Day is now National Pit Bull Awareness Month. To celebrate Hulu has once again offered up "Beyond the Myth" for free.

If you have never seen it, it is a good watch. 
Watch Beyond the Myth online | Free | Hulu


----------



## Cain's Mom

It's also on Netflix 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> It's also on Netflix
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep that's where I watched it. It's got some good info mixed in with some junk but its not bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Purt sure I's seent that once....


----------



## ames

yeah probably, figured I would put it out there for those who can not afford netflix


----------



## hashbrown

I found it beyond boring, Not exactly Nascar boring, but awfully close. Each to his own. Those mild salsas and pleated khakis don't buy themselves.


----------



## Sarah~

I watched it, I really liked it


----------



## bubbahatch92

Was like watching paint dry for the most part.... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

